# Firefox won't open specific websites like Yahoo, Gap...



## sommermarie (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello hello. I have tried everything I can think of but I still can't fix this little problem.

I have SBC Yahoo DSL but use Firefox as my browser. I have a home network set up, our Dell laptop now has Firefox 2.0.0.3 and but until yesterday had 2.0.0.2 and our Dell PC has an older version of firefox (1.8.something.something). 

Since late last week, Firefox won't open certain websites... AOL mail, Yahoo, Gap.com, Myspace to name a few (on both computers). I get an error message that says the connection has "timed out" Also, certain websites won't open correctly and take a LONG time to open... Netflix, Dell drivers and download page are examples. The pages open with the text there but no images and everything looks funky.

Everything worked fine last week, no problems at all. Here's what I've tried:
I ran a variety of virus programs, spyware etc.
Uninstalled Firefox and tried to go into IE to open pages, IE wouldn't work.
Reinstalled Firefox (newest version) and deleted old version... wouldn't work.
Installed Opera to see if it was a problem with Firefox, Opera wouldn't open the pages either.

I haven't changed the network settings, I verified they were the same on both computers, nothing has changed with our network settings or our DSL service. I had to download mozzilla Thunderbird to connect to my Yahoo mail... 

What the heck is going on here? I've read there was a problem with Firefox and Yahoo beta but we had 2 versions of firefox and they worked fine last week!

Any advice?? Sommermarie55 at yahoo.com


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

sommermarie said:


> Hello hello. I have tried everything I can think of but I still can't fix this little problem.
> 
> I have SBC Yahoo DSL but use Firefox as my browser. I have a home network set up, our Dell laptop now has Firefox 2.0.0.3 and but until yesterday had 2.0.0.2 and our Dell PC has an older version of firefox (1.8.something.something).
> 
> ...


Sometimes the modems on a high speed connection (DSL and cable) will begin to block out fresh data by buffering the existing data, but new pages don't load well from the server because of data that can interfere between the phone lines and the modem.

FOR ALL COMPUTERS ON YOUR NETWORK

First thing is to delete your HISTORY, TEMP, and COOKIE FILES from all of the browsers. (You will need to reenter your screenames and passwords for sites that you visit that require this info once cookies are deleted.)

Also run DISK CLEAN UP in IE. Go to Start/MYCOMPUTER/Right-click drive C. Make sure drive compression is UNCHECKED. Drive Indexing can be CHECKED. Select DISK CLEAN UP. Click ok

After this is completed go to Start/RUN/type in "temp" (no quotes) this opens your Tempraroy files folders.

Select Edit from the File Menu, "Select All" select Delete.

Answer Yes to the Prompt.

Empty your Recycle Bin

SHUTDOWN (not reboot) your computer for at least 5 minutes.

With your computer in Shutdown Mode, unplug the black power cord from the back of your modem for several minutes. Than, with your computer still shutdown, plug the power cord back into the modem. Wait another 3 minutes or so for the lights and everything to reactivate on your modem. Once this activation process is complete, reboot your computer. Can you browse and get into sites now? If you can your problem was solved by cleaning out all of your browsers' temp files and reactivating your DSL modem. If you problem remains unsolved, contact SBC tech support, explaining to them that you did all of the above steps that you already did AND the above steps that I suggested and see what they say. It could also be an issue with their network itself or problems on the phone line.

Jack


----------

